# CES Wrap Up ( Short, Mid East Version )



## cleveland plasma (Aug 16, 2011)

CES Wrap up ( short Version ):

We where told Sharp will release a 60" and 70" Local Dimming unit, the 935 series. These units will have the Elite HDR chip we are told. Sharp will also release a 90" mid summer we are told. The Elite series will continue with a 60" and 70" unit.

We where told that Samsung will once again have a 75" unit in there LED line up. (We will see what happens) The LED's looked about the same overall. Samsung plasma's where thinner and had a smaller bezel. The high end models get voice command 

We where told that LG will once again have a 72" unit in there LED line up and also added a 85" unit. (I asked if they where sure the large sizes where coming out this year, we did not give a real response) The units looked thinner and a smaller bezel was included in all LG plasma and LED's.

Panasonic will have the 42", 50", 55", 60", and 65" plasma in the S series, ST Series, GT series. 55" and 65" will be VT series once again. Finally ! The LED's and plasma's looked thinner and a smaller bezel was included  They did look sweet !

We where told that the Sony XBR-xxHX929 will continue as is for next year. I guess they feel they have the unit nailed down !

Mitsubishi will still have 73", 82", 92", and the 75" Laservue.

All units and all manufacturers are supposed to have a better picture overall, we will see what happens when they hit the market and get some testing done.

____________________________________________

Dish Network will be offering one receiver for up to six rooms with there new Hopper and Joey system !


----------



## realzven (Jan 21, 2012)

thanks for all the info chris


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks.....:T


----------

